# Shelby Airflow Tank



## TRM (Aug 8, 2020)

I have a fiberglass Airflow tank that I bought a while back for a project but have since changed directions.

I have no history on the tank and it has no internal parts, just the tank and inserts.








The tank is listed on facebook as a raffle.
Chances on the raffle are only $18 each and if you win you get FREE shipping (lower 48). There are 30 chances and only 10 numbers are curently left. If you're not a facebook user and want in, message me and we can try to work around it.

CLICK HERE for more pictures and information.  

It will require some repairs and body work for a proper fit (see listing). But hey, for $18 and if you win your way ahead for a 'stand in' Shelby Airflow tank!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

@Michael Boyd


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks Freqman1


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 8, 2020)

I don’t see on the site where to comment on picking the numbers
I then sent a join request, no reaction


----------



## Michael Boyd (Aug 8, 2020)

Nevermind, they just added me


----------



## TRM (Aug 8, 2020)

Michael Boyd said:


> Nevermind, they just added me




Got your numbers saved. Good luck!


----------



## TRM (Aug 8, 2020)

Only 6 numbers left!


----------



## Stanley (Aug 20, 2020)

The tank has arrived...can't believe it. Let's see where this goes.





Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRM (Aug 21, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing it come to life!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 24, 2020)

Just stumbled upon this thread. Wow super cool you won this tank @Stanley. Have you found a bike to put it on?


----------



## Ricker (Dec 25, 2020)

I have some stainless lightning bolt inserts that I made for these tanks in the '90's if you are interested. The curve was off so I have both curves-

Rick


----------

